
Humans Are Suddenly Getting Better at Tetris - imartin2k
https://kottke.org/18/11/why-are-humans-suddenly-getting-better-at-tetris
======
gaspoweredcat
i really wanted to come up with some sort of pun to do with tetris effect
having been recently released but my brain just isnt on form this morning

